# Rubber bands



## jeano (Jul 1, 2013)

Is it safe to use rubber bands to secure plants to rocks and such? Or will the rubber disintegrate and cause harm?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

yup rubber bands are fine! I use them all the time  they really don't disintegrate unless you keep them in for like... ever. The most I had one in was 5 months and it's still fine, still stretchy!


----------



## jeano (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you, lilnaugrim, cause attaching the anubias and sword to a rock with a thread was driving me INSANE!!!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lmao! Yes I've done the thread as well, no fun XD

Why are you attaching a sword to a rock? Those can be planted right up to the crown and I don't think they'll attach to other things like Java Fern and Anubias will.


----------



## jeano (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh, so sorry, meant my ferns....omg, I can't keep them all straight, I need hanging tags for them!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

oh okay! haha np ^_^


----------

